# crab anyone?



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I just set up another tank which puts my total at 8....


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

That guy looks like he stepped out of an anime film! He's quite the character. Have you ever thought of getting him an agent? ;-)


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Awww... got a pic of the whole setup>?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> That guy looks like he stepped out of an anime film! He's quite the character. Have you ever thought of getting him an agent? ;-)


HAhahahhah do you want to be his agent?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Awww... got a pic of the whole setup>?


unfortunately I dont, but the tank has black gravel 2-3inches of water a one fossil slab of rock for him to pearch on, he eats everything!

I feed him spinach, fruits, leaves from my succulent plants, pieces of fish, sinking pellets, and the odd treat of chocolate!


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool Chris
How big is he??
Cheers!!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Is that one of those patriot crabs from IP in Richmond? Very cool.


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice crab. I've been thinking about picking one up myself, as soon as I have some spare money for a setup. What have you been feeding him/her?


----------



## red (May 5, 2010)

These pics are going to make a lot of people want crab!!!

Awesome


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

budahrox Very cool Chris
How big is he??
Cheers!! 

He is about 4inches round....

Embersmom Is that one of those patriot crabs from IP in Richmond? Very cool. 

Yes it is!

Dustman Nice crab. I've been thinking about picking one up myself, as soon as I have some spare money for a setup. What have you been feeding him/her? 

thanks, I love the colour of this crab, The set up was practically free, crab costs $10 and food is whatever I have to spare. The total cost of this set up was $20 not expensive at all!

red These pics are going to make a lot of people want crab!!!

Awesome 

I hope so!


----------



## cyber_ecco (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool bud. I've always wanted to get some blue soldier crabs myself. Don't know anything about them though, except they look cool.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

cyber_ecco said:


> Very cool bud. I've always wanted to get some blue soldier crabs myself. Don't know anything about them though, except they look cool.


Hey Gord if you find some blue soldiers let me know I put one of thos in too!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

that crab is sick!!!!! never seen tht kind before


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

BigPete said:


> that crab is sick!!!!! never seen tht kind before


Thanks Pete got it from island pets in Richmond for $10!!


----------

